
Show HN: Automated emails for no-code makers - keyserfaty
http://palabra.io
======
keyserfaty
What's up hackers. This is a project I've been working on for like a month.
Short version would be Zapier + Mailgun + Notion. We basically help non-
technical founders and makers send automated emails easily and do the heavy
lifting for them. Alternatives like customer.io are extremely powerful but
sometimes hard to use when you don't have a technical background. Also making
workflows using decision trees can get tricky. We have a trello-like interface
(just move cards around to send automated emails) and 50+ emails written for
you for the most popular cases (like welcoming a user to a newsletter). Would
love to hear your thoughts!

